# Lagoon tower ocean front



## ThierryJapan (May 12, 2015)

Dear Tuggers,

I am looking to buy a lagoon tower unit ocean front?  I can see that a 2 br will go around 30k . Is it worthwhile in term of view or just an ocean view is sufficient?

Any other advices?  Greatly appreciated

Thierry


----------



## frank808 (May 12, 2015)

If you want an unobstructed view and be the closest to the ocean of any room, you will want the 2br OF room.  Nothing blocks your view of the pacific ocean.  The OV rooms have a side view of the ocean.  You view is not dead on straight but to the right or left.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 12, 2015)

ThierryJapan said:


> Dear Tuggers,
> 
> I am looking to buy a lagoon tower unit ocean front?  I can see that a 2 br will go around 30k . Is it worthwhile in term of view or just an ocean view is sufficient?
> 
> ...



See this post which has links to HHV views and oceanfront photos - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1484644&postcount=9


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 12, 2015)

*Thanks*

Dears,

Thanks for all the insight, ocean front is a must!  Now a 2 br ocean front, what would be a fair price to pay?


----------



## GregT (May 12, 2015)

ThierryJapan said:


> Dears,
> 
> Thanks for all the insight, ocean front is a must!  Now a 2 br ocean front, what would be a fair price to pay?



I purchased an EOY for $12.5K and saw an Annual on eBay for $23.5K that went unbid.  So somewhere between $22K - $25K there should be a transaction available.  It's a great unit, we love it.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SmithOp (May 12, 2015)

My first developer purchase from HGVC in 2001, paid $19k for EOY gold season premier unit at Lagoon.  Gregs numbers sound right.

I'm surprised you are looking at these, in the past haven't you focused on the high point Kings Land units?


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (May 12, 2015)

I have the problem of having more than enough points but th e problem of availability.  You can see 2br OV at the 9 month mark but there are not usually the 2br premiere units at lagoon tower.  If my vacation view is paramount and i had to buy airline seats I would not leave it to chance of club season bookings. Having enough points for the booking is half the answer.  The other half is that there has to be a unit in the clubseason timeframe you want.  I am not picky and just take what size unit is available at hhv for the time we want to go.


----------



## SmithOp (May 12, 2015)

Thats so true Frank, I use mine or rent it, cant imagine owning to use the points elsewhere and giving it up for the club pool.  They do pop up occasionally like the penthouse units.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 12, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> My first developer purchase from HGVC in 2001, paid $19k for EOY gold season premier unit at Lagoon.  Gregs numbers sound right.
> 
> I'm surprised you are looking at these, in the past haven't you focused on the high point Kings Land units?
> 
> ...



I was looking at kings land but at the end I really want to have a real ocean view thus buying an OF unit giving me the 12 month reservation window


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 13, 2015)

*Lagoon OF*



ThierryJapan said:


> I was looking at kings land but at the end I really want to have a real ocean view thus buying an OF unit giving me the 12 month reservation window



Just received an offer for 2br OF at lagoon tower for 29k,  it seems on the high side?


----------



## GregT (May 13, 2015)

ThierryJapan said:


> Just received an offer for 2br OF at lagoon tower for 29k,  it seems on the high side?



Here is the link to the auction that ended, perhaps you can use this in the negotiation.    I do think 29K is on the high side, perhaps 20% high.

Good luck!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-HILTON.../151640230491?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123


----------



## MattnTricia (May 14, 2015)

IMO I do not see the benefit of paying the premium for Ocean Front. We have used the extra points a couple of times but generally just prefer Plus units. 

With an Ocean Front Unit  it faces the ocean but you will still be staring at the marina and some parking lot in addition to your Ocean View. 

I personally prefer the Plus units with views of the Ocean, Diamond Head and the Rainbow tower. 

With that being said I would book a 3 bedroom unit anytime due its floor to ceiling views


----------



## alwysonvac (May 14, 2015)

mattnday said:


> IMO I do not see the benefit of paying the premium for Ocean Front. We have used the extra points a couple of times but generally just prefer Plus units.
> 
> With an Ocean Front Unit it faces the ocean but you will still be staring at the marina and some parking lot in addition to your Ocean View.
> 
> ...



The Oceanfront units also have a side view of the Rainbow Tower and Diamond Head. 
See our   2009 photos below from Lagoon Tower Oceanfront Room 1866
NOTE: For both Oceanfront and Plus units, you have to be on a high floor to see Diamond Head.

_For those who don't know.... 
Plus Units in the Lagoon will either face Diamond Head/Rainbow tower or the Marina/Parking Lot/Ilikai Hotel.  
Guests can make a request but there is no guarantee which side you will be on._

NOTE: Plus Units are the Oceanview (OV) units in the diagram below.


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 16, 2015)

Dears,

Thank you for all details given including the pics. I really appreciated!


----------



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2015)

ThierryJapan said:


> Dears,
> 
> Thank you for all details given including the pics. I really appreciated!



If you haven't stayed in the Lagoon Tower, here's what you need to know.

The Lagoon Tower rooms are definitely not fancy like the Grand Waikikian tower (that you own).
*PROS:* The Lagoon tower is the closest to the ocean (compared to the other timeshare towers at HHV), providing great views and offering the largest rooms. Lagoon Tower room layouts - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=701321&postcount=33
*CONS:* The Lagoon tower is a converted apartment building. There are no ceiling fans in the living room or bedrooms. All bathrooms have the old standard hotel style bathroom with one sink and a combined tub/shower. There are *NO* bathroom ventilation fans. There are no washer dryer in the room but there are washers & dryers in the building. The elevators are shared by everyone (guests, housekeeping, bell services, etc) which means longer elevator wait times during peak times of the day.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2015)

*Views from the Plus units*



mattnday said:


> IMO I do not see the benefit of paying the premium for Ocean Front. We have used the extra points a couple of times but generally just prefer Plus units.
> 
> With an Ocean Front Unit  it faces the ocean but you will still be staring at the marina and some parking lot in addition to your Ocean View.
> 
> ...



Lagoon Tower Plus Unit views from the Diamond Head/Rainbow Tower side
_Just wanted to share these views as well. They are great views too if the oceanfront is too pricey._

Additional HHV Albums can be found on my Flickr page - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets


*View from Room 1763 *from our  2010 photos













*View from Room 1063 *from our  2013 photos 
Not High Enough to see Diamond Head


















*View from the highest possible floor - Two Bedroom Penthouse Room 2463. 
This is Two Bedroom Premier Room (not Plus) *from our 2009 photos


----------



## HatTrick (May 17, 2015)

You can have an ocean/marina view even from a "garden view" 2 Bedroom.






This view is from a "2 bed GV" unit, shown in the lower left corner of the image below.


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 19, 2015)

*Very comprehensive but*

Dears Tuggers,

I am impressed by the amount of information we can get here, I love it.
Thank you for all the pictures posted, it is very clear!

Also including the pro and cons.  

But would you still buy a lagoon tower unit knowing it has a lot of problems with termites. I do not want to start a new thread here as the termites subject have been covered. 

I just wonder is it worth the money if whenever you go you have a high probability of getting bothered by it.

Again. Thanks for your opinion and it is always appreciated!

Thierry


----------



## GregT (May 19, 2015)

ThierryJapan said:


> Dears Tuggers,
> 
> I am impressed by the amount of information we can get here, I love it.
> Thank you for all the pictures posted, it is very clear!
> ...



Termites definitely are a pest, but I've been fortunate and not had any issues with termites in 6 visits there.   I am hopeful that, in time, the reported issues will decrease and I personally would not hesitate to buy another 2BR Premier.

Good luck -- and just my opinion only.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SmithOp (May 19, 2015)

The building is concrete, the termites were eating the furniture.


----------



## MattnTricia (May 20, 2015)

HGVC is a good company whose reputation is built on its properties. 

With any timeshare that is 95% full throughout the year there is bound to be hit and miss examples of issues. I think HGVC is one of the best at dealing with these issues. 

Being an Elite Premier Owner who uses a vast majority of his points at this resort I have never come across termites or any other significant enough maintenance issue that has caused me to either change rooms or even consider not wanting to return to the property. I have found routine maintenance to be handled quickly and with minimal disturbance to our trips. 

The problem for most is that due to the cost of going to Hawaii the expectations are extremely high and even the smallest issues are blown out of proportion. I would admit that Termites would have derailed me a little bit as well but as long as it was handled properly by HGVC I would not have let it ruin my vacation.


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 21, 2015)

*Thank you*

Dear Tugger,

Thanks for all your insights.  Mots l'île l'y i Will to for a OF or OV 2 br


----------



## alwysonvac (May 23, 2015)

Just my two cents for those considering a HGVC Lagoon Tower purchase

Keep in mind, that you’re not stuck with your timeshare purchase forever.
If you buy and decide you don’t want it later for ANY REASON, you can always sell it. 

From my previous experience, I believe the Lagoon Tower tries to provide home resort owners with the best rooms whenever possible (based on check-in availability).

Perhaps if my husband and I were staying via a HGVC reservation as Lagoon Tower owners vs a RCI exchange reservation via a non-HGVC resort, we would never have been assigned a unit at the backend of the building and relocation to a different unit would have been completed much earlier during our one week stay instead of having to endure the nightly termite swarming until the 6th day of our stay. It wasn’t until the morning of the 6th day after we posted a video and photos of our termite issue on HGVC’s Facebook page that the Resort Manager acknowledged our Lagoon Tower ownership and moved us to the highest floor in the unit type that we own (Two Bedroom Oceanfront - Room 2366).

I can honestly tell you, I wasn’t prepared for this situation and final came to TUG out of desperation – see link. Thankfully a TUG member suggested that I use social media to bring attention to my issue which actually helped us get moved that same day.

If you decide to buy a Lagoon Tower unit, I suggest having a plan just in case you’re in a similar situation where you want to change your room but management has no alternate rooms to offer. Your plan could include a list of alternate accommodations that you might try to book last minute, what you might ask for in terms of compensation, escalation steps you would take with HGVC while you’re still at the resort, etc.
NOTE: Lagoon Tower has a 98% occupancy rate year round.

OUR DECISION
We fell in love with the Hilton Hawaiian Village back in 2000 during our first visit and had many wonderful stays with lots of photos & memories. You can find our various Hilton Hawaiian Village photos over the last decade on FLICKR – see link.   

Our next Lagoon Tower EOY usage is not until 2017, so we have time to make a final decision regarding our EOY oceanfront Lagoon Tower week. So far, our discussions have been around selling. We’re currently in the process of selling one of our three HGVC weeks (this month we signed our SeaWorld deed over to the new owner and sent it to the closing company). We previously used all three weeks for timeshare stays at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Our timeshare purchases have mainly provided us with a way to travel with extended family members otherwise a hotel room for just the two of us is fine. We don’t want to be responsible for supplying alternate accommodations & unplanned meals out for our guests if something goes wrong again. 

For the three separate termites incidents (all on the Lagoon Tower penthouse floor), we were given the same canned response from the resort manager that the termites must have flew in from the outside (maybe corporate has given them direction to respond this way). This severe termite issue has put us over the edge and our trust in Hilton to provide reliable accommodations at the Lagoon Tower is severely broken. We sent questions for the Annual Owners meeting to gain an understanding on the specific actions HGVC was taking to address pest control however we were given vague answers – see link. Based on their response, we can’t tell if HGVC is taking a more aggressive approach since our previous incidents in 2010 and 2014. As a result it's hard determine what members can expect in the future.

My overall thoughts on HGVC are capture on the SURPRISED thread – see link.


Regarding Formosan termites

I can tell you that the floor seriously slopes in the upstairs master bedroom of the two story three bedroom penthouse unit in the Lagoon Tower (Room 2472/2473) which makes me wonder if this is due to termites (instead of bad construction).

I’ve read that Formosan termite colonies have been found on the top floors of concrete high-rises in Hawaii and Miami, supported by the moisture from leaking water tanks.

The swarmers which we saw this past September are winged termites called alates that take flight to mate and start new colonies. When it grows large enough, a single colony may produce up to 70,000 alates. These alates will then swarm away to form new colonies. The females fly off first, immediately searching for nesting sites, with males following shortly thereafter.








> From this 2001 article titled "Terror of Termites"- http://archives.starbulletin.com/2001/06/29/features/index.html,
> 
> _“…Termites are the most harmful insects in Hawaii, causing more than $100 million worth of damage each year. Hawaii's major wood-eating nemesis is the Formosan subterranean termite, a Chinese native that flies, swarms in vast clouds and munches through concrete, bricks or mortar to reach wood, chewing through many other materials, including insulation around underground electrical lines, and causing power outages.”_





> From this 2014 article titled "Hawaii offers grim warning" - http://www.nola.com/environment/index.ssf/2014/05/hawaii_offers_grim_warning.html
> 
> _“…Landing at least a century earlier than their mainland kin, the Formosans are everywhere in Hawaii, even more enmeshed in the culture and infrastructure of the islands than they are in New Orleans. The state’s drawn-out battle with Formosan termites offers a frightening window on the future for Louisiana and other sites where the termites are relative newcomers.
> 
> ...




We had three separate instances with termites during our Lagoon Tower stays:
-  minor termite issue for one day in room 2467 (Feb 2010) 
-  minor termite issue for one day in room 2461 (Sept 2014) 
-  severe termite issue spanning multiple days in room 2472/2473 (Sept 2014) 

In addition to my three separate termite incidents on the Lagoon Tower penthouse floor (2010 & 2014), there have been several reported incidents on tripadvisor over the years.

Incident documented on TripAdvisor

Oct 2013 - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...ge-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT
On arrival (room 2065) we enjoyed the excellent view and the slightly-better-than-average room furnishings. Mostly a very good impression.

On the 2nd morning, we had been attacked by an infestation of termites. They were literally crawling all over the guest bathroom - in the sink, the tub, over the light fixtures and the counter. They were crawling their nasty little bodies into our travel kits as they hoped for a journey back to the mainland. All together distasteful.

Upon complaint, management came in and sprayed poison (while we were in occupancy!) into the bathroom. This helped for approximately 30 minutes, and then the insects reappeared. On further complaint, hotel management agreed to move us.

The second unit, 2365, had no such infestation. Unfortunately, it had a totally outdated air conditioning system (the same as the first unit) .....To add to this, we noted huge amounts of mold visible in the vents. "

*HGVC Mgmt Response on Tripadvisor*
In regards to the renovation and maintenance, we are on a continuous rotation of renovations and maintenance upgrades, and Hilton Grand Vacations Cub has been and continues working with the Lagoon Tower Owner’s Association’s board and have already worked out a renovation schedule which was delayed for one year due to issues within the board, and HGVC is doing all renovations on schedule with them. In terms of the mold in AC, I have already instructed the maintenance department to reassess not only the AC maintenance, but other mechanical and plumbing related issues as well. I have also instructed our housekeeping department to conduct a thorough inspection of the property to pinpoint other possible termite problems. As Hawaii is a termite hotspot which all properties from homes to condominiums to hotels are dealing with on a constant basis, we are getting better and better.​ 
March 2011 - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...on_Hawaiian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
Termites...yes...and other things about which to complain too.

We had booked a timeshare exchange over 8 months ago for this property--a 2 bedroom condo. Upon check-in, electricity was off in 3 of the rooms, and the smoke alarm was beeping (needed a battery). This was fixed within a couple hours. When getting ready for bed, we shut the drapes in the living room, opened the pull-out couch, and lo and behold, the room was literally swarming with flying insects, about 3/4 inch long, dropping their wings then falling everywhere. All surfaces were covered with insects! First call to front desk yielded a forward to housekeeping--we were told they were termites. Housekeeper arrived quickly and armed with vacuum and bug spray. Before she arrived, however, we had decided that we could not stay in this room! Even if it were fumigated, I didn't want my young children exposed to the spray. We're not talking a critter or two--they were hundreds, all over the room. We noticed pin-holes in the lampshades (which told us this wasn't new). The room needed serious attention. My call to the manager was blocked by a secretary (?) who wouldn't put me through.. Eventually after a few more calls, the Sunday night manager called back and agreed to come see the room and to look for another room for us. When she arrived and was shown all the dead bugs on the table (they had ceased flying by this time), she shrugged and said "I'm sorry". She got onto her computer at her desk, called us back, and offered us a couple options--none equal (or better) to our room. In fact, we were placed at a much lower level, which impeded our "ocean view" (that's a stretch even on the higher floor). We had to completely re-pack all our things, empty the fridge, and hike it all down--at bedtime for the kids .... ​
Apri 2010 - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...on_Hawaiian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
REALLY bad: Be forewarned!!! We had TERMITES in our room. There was a hole underneath the sink and at least 50 flew in, shed their wings, and moved on or died on the bathroom floor. Communicated with management and they initially tried to play it off by just sending someone to clean it. No bueno​
*There is lots of information on the web, Just search the internet for “Formosan termites. *
Here are a few articles:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formosan_subterranean_termite
http://www.lsuagcenter.com/en/environment/insects/Termites/formosan_termites/supertermites/index.htm
http://www.mypmp.net/2014/04/17/fact-vs-fiction-formosan-termites/
http://pesticides.hawaii.edu/studypackets/termite.html
http://www.jcehrlich.com/blog/everything-you-need-to-know-about-formosan-subterranean-termites/
http://www.termite.com/termites/termites-hawaii.html
http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/oct98/term1098.pdf
http://www.cabi.org/isc/datasheet/15284
http://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/animals/fst.shtml
http://www.issg.org/database/species/ecology.asp?si=61&fr=1&sts=sss


----------



## GregT (May 23, 2015)

Thank you for all of the research, that's an interesting problem.  I wonder how you permanently rid a building a termites once they establish themselves?   It's not like you can tent a building. 

I hope they solve the problem (and that you keep your week!).  I would think it's only a matter of time until they spread to other buildings too. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 29, 2015)

*Final decision*

Dear Tuggers

Following all your comments and looking what is on the market, I am trying to buy through judyko 8400 points 2 br OV for 14k

Let s see


----------



## vacationbear (May 29, 2015)

ThierryJapan said:


> Dear Tuggers
> 
> Following all your comments and looking what is on the market, I am trying to buy through judyko 8400 points 2 br OV for 14k
> 
> Let s see



I paid 21k for the same, about 2 years ago.
Good luck to you! That would be a good deal!


----------



## Maverick1963 (May 29, 2015)

The photo is a bit old but I believe the room was on the 20th or 21st floor.  I think it is interesting to see the view of Diamond Head from a little higher angle compared with Alwaysonvac's Rm1763.






While I am not an owner of HHV Waikiki, we have been lucky with room assignment there.   When I stayed at an OF room, it was 12th floor, which was not really low.  The garden view of 2BR lagoon tower, which is on the opposite of the OF rooms, is actually good if it is above the parking building.  Just FYI.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 30, 2015)

Maverick1963 said:


> The garden view of 2BR lagoon tower, which is on the opposite of the OF rooms, is actually good if it is above the parking building.  Just FYI.



Are those considered "garden view"?  I saw those while walking and saw those lanai's and thought wow looking straight into the garage would be pretty bleak for Hawaii...


----------



## alwysonvac (May 30, 2015)

Maverick1963 said:


> The photo is a bit old but I believe the room was on the 20th or 21st floor.  I think it is interesting to see the view of Diamond Head from a little higher angle compared with Alwaysonvac's Rm1763.



It's the same view as Room 2463 (which was posted right below the photos of room 1763)


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jun 4, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Are those considered "garden view"?  I saw those while walking and saw those lanai's and thought wow looking straight into the garage would be pretty bleak for Hawaii...



Yes, it's garden view and requires only 7000 points for booking.  The GV 2BR in the same category but facing the parking will be no good.  But if it it's above the building, the view is great and you can also enjoy the show and the music in the distance.  You may feel forced to hear it everyday....


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jun 4, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> It's the same view as Room 2463 (which was posted right below the photos of room 1763)



Hello, alwaysonvac.  Room 2463 is higher than the view point of mine.  Your photo shows a little bit more of DH above and beyond Sheraton.  I thought these are very interesting comparison.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 15, 2015)

*Waiting ROFR*



vacationbear said:


> I paid 21k for the same, about 2 years ago.
> Good luck to you! That would be a good deal!



Should pass


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jul 14, 2015)

*Passer Rofr*



ThierryJapan said:


> Should pass



Confirmed today. 14 k for a 2 BR lagon tower 8400 points OV

Thanks to all the Tuggers


----------



## GregT (Jul 14, 2015)

ThierryJapan said:


> Confirmed today. 14 k for a 2 BR lagon tower 8400 points OV
> 
> Thanks to all the Tuggers



That's terrific -- congrats on your new week and enjoy it!

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationbear (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations! That is a deal!  

And there is an interesting data point for buying-in: 
2013: $21k  (me)
2015: $14k  (you)
2017: $10k?  

Seems inflation is far higher than I anticipated.
This facility is in super high demand and having owner home week advantage most certainly helps!

Enjoy this wonderful hotel!


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jul 14, 2015)

*Price stable*



vacationbear said:


> Wow! Congratulations! That is a deal!
> 
> And there is an interesting data point for buying-in:
> 2013: $21k  (me)
> ...



When I was searching, most week were at 18k to 22k,  I found 2 sales at 14k. Mine was from a Japanese couple who cannot travel anymore. 
So I would say, I was a bit lucky to be at the right place and right time

It is why tugg rocks!


----------



## GregT (Jul 15, 2015)

ThierryJapan said:


> When I was searching, most week were at 18k to 22k,  I found 2 sales at 14k. Mine was from a Japanese couple who cannot travel anymore.
> So I would say, I was a bit lucky to be at the right place and right time
> 
> It is why tugg rocks!



Will you stay a week in Lagoon and a second week then in GW, or will you use your GW points to book 2+ weeks in a 2BR OV in Lagoon?

If you do the latter, you may wish to book your Lagoon week first (as home resort) and then extend with GW points.  You should get a great room designation as a home resort owner, and then a nice long stay in the same room.

Congrats on your purchase!

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationbear (Jul 15, 2015)

ThierryJapan said:


> When I was searching, most week were at 18k to 22k,  I found 2 sales at 14k.



Yeah, that range is what I am seeing as well.
Did you find it or did you use Judy or Seth?


Also, by going through the earlier posts of this very informative thread (alwaysonvac is one of the best- and so is GregT!!!) I want to comment on the Termite:
we stayed in the Lagoon Tower in 2013 (3bd penthouse) and 2014 (21st floor- as new owners at that time). Both trips in July.
Termites: none, nada, zilch! We did not even see their break lights! Both rooms were great, the 21st floor room (2165) was newly renovated and it was just gorgeous! See attached picture.

Both those trips were among the very best we ever had!

And you just bought into this property as rock bottom cost! 
Time to uncork a Pinot Noir!  

And, yes, TUG saved us both thousands, if not tens of thousand of $$$!


----------



## GregT (Jul 15, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> Also, by going through the earlier posts of this very informative thread (alwaysonvac is one of the best- and so is GregT!!!)



Thanks for the props, VB!!  I also agree that Alwysonvac rocks, I've learned alot from her.  And had the pleasure of meeting her and her hubby in Aruba -- isn't TUG great???!!!!

This thread (and others) makes me miss HHV.  I love those HHV pics --- this is a truly special property.  Can't wait for return trip......

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationbear (Jul 15, 2015)

GregT said:


> Thanks for the props, VB!!  I also agree that Alwysonvac rocks, I've learned alot from her.  And had the pleasure of meeting her and her hubby in Aruba -- isn't TUG great???!!!!
> 
> This thread (and others) makes me miss HHV.  I love those HHV pics --- this is a truly special property.  Can't wait for return trip......
> 
> ...





We'll be back at the LT in December. Can't wait...
We also come to love this property, especially after our last weeks stay at Kings Land (as new owners again). 
See my trip report posted earlier this week.
Such a big difference between LT and KL. 

Cheers
Frank


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jul 15, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> Yeah, that range is what I am seeing as well.
> Did you find it or did you use Judy or Seth?
> 
> 
> ...


I found it with Judy. For usage I will either use GW or lagoon followed by hokulani one BR which I can easily stay 2 weeks but need to be on the starting block on the 6month mark


----------



## Seagila (Dec 7, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> And there is an interesting data point for buying-in:
> 2013: $21k  (me)
> 2015: $14k  (you)
> 2017: $10k?



Just wanted to report that my $11k purchase of a 2 bd OV Platinum at HHV Lagoon Tower passed ROFR.  I think the seller would have accepted an offer of $10k, but I didn't want to tempt fate or the ROFR gods too much.

@vacationbear:  2017 may be coming sooner than we think/want.

HGVC took all 30 days to waive ROFR, so I thought I lost that contract. It does seem like all the inventory they have with the Grand Islander in HHV is driving resale prices down. Seems an ideal time to buy into HGVC and HHV resale in particular (increases in MF and club fees, notwithstanding), if you can find an eager seller.  Saw an active listing for the same unit I just purchased for $12k.

This is my first HGVC deed and I really appreciate the knowledge shared by veteran HGVC members of TUG.  I feel like I have a very firm grasp of the ins and outs of HGVC because of the wealth of experience and anecdotes shared here.  Just waiting to activate my HGVC account to put theory into practice.

If I were as earnest with my graduate studies as I was learning about timesharing and HGVC in particular, I would have earned my degree sooner.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 7, 2015)

Seagila said:


> Just wanted to report that my $11k purchase of a 2 bd OV Platinum at HHV Lagoon Tower passed ROFR.  I think the seller would have accepted an offer of $10k, but I didn't want to tempt fate or the ROFR gods too much.
> 
> @vacationbear:  2017 may be coming sooner than we think/want.
> 
> ...


You just saved thousands.  Congrats. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 10, 2015)

Seagila said:


> Just wanted to report that my $11k purchase of a 2 bd OV Platinum at HHV Lagoon Tower passed ROFR.  I think the seller would have accepted an offer of $10k, but I didn't want to tempt fate or the ROFR gods too much.



Wow! Congratulations!  
For me- a 50% drop in cost between 2013 and 2015!
I was hoping to sell my TS at around $10k sometime in the future, but that might be more like $5k now...  

You gonna have a great time there! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 10, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> Wow! Congratulations!
> For me- a 50% drop in cost between 2013 and 2015!
> I was hoping to sell my TS at around $10k sometime in the future, but that might be more like $5k now...
> 
> ...


I will pick it up for 500 bucks in 5 years. . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (Dec 11, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> Wow! Congratulations!
> For me- a 50% drop in cost between 2013 and 2015!
> I was hoping to sell my TS at around $10k sometime in the future, but that might be more like $5k now...
> 
> ...



Frank,

What view do you have?  If you are OV or OF, I think you will always have decent residual value.  The IV units, I think you may be right, unfortunately....

But who really knows?  This is a special property, and we all have great memories from our visits!

Best,

Greg


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 11, 2015)

At the Lagoon tower now, on an RCI exchange. High floor (almost penthouse level) facing Diamond Head. Fantastic view. But still awake now, and giving up on sleep until the music shuts off. Hopefully by 11 pm?  It's been like this every night. Some kind of music from a disco drifting up 20 plus stories. Does no-one talk about the elephant in the room, the incredible level of loud music every single freaking night. If I were at home and this was someone in the neighborhood having this incredibly large noisy party late at night (and if it wasn't grad night or Halloween or New Years Eve), I would be calling the police to report it. 

Called the Hilton operator one night, she patched me through to the resort manager on duty, who had his phone on voice mail.  Gosh, my complaint never got a return phone call even. 

SO GLAD I'm headed to the Marriott in Maui in two days. Before this trip, I was lamenting the fact I can't come back in four years due to RCI's 1 in 4 rule. Not sure at this point I would even want to come back in four years.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 11, 2015)

melissy123 said:


> At the Lagoon tower now, on an RCI exchange. High floor (almost penthouse level) facing Diamond Head. Fantastic view. But still awake now, and giving up on sleep until the music shuts off. Hopefully by 11 pm?  It's been like this every night. Some kind of music from a disco drifting up 20 plus stories. Does no-one talk about the elephant in the room, the incredible level of loud music every single freaking night. If I were at home and this was someone in the neighborhood having this incredibly large noisy party late at night (and if it wasn't grad night or Halloween or New Years Eve), I would be calling the police to report it.
> 
> Called the Hilton operator one night, she patched me through to the resort manager on duty, who had his phone on voice mail.  Gosh, my complaint never got a return phone call even.
> 
> SO GLAD I'm headed to the Marriott in Maui in two days. Before this trip, I was lamenting the fact I can't come back in four years due to RCI's 1 in 4 rule. Not sure at this point I would even want to come back in four years.


To be honest. .I would take that over the sounds of loud love making and Bob Dylan wannabe music practice between the hours of midnight and 5am..

My last apt that I lived in before buying a house had a great location. ..but the walls were not as thick as I liked..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 11, 2015)

melissy123 said:


> At the Lagoon tower now, on an RCI exchange. High floor (almost penthouse level) facing Diamond Head. Fantastic view. But still awake now, and giving up on sleep until the music shuts off. Hopefully by 11 pm?  It's been like this every night. Some kind of music from a disco drifting up 20 plus stories. Does no-one talk about the elephant in the room, the incredible level of loud music every single freaking night. If I were at home and this was someone in the neighborhood having this incredibly large noisy party late at night (and if it wasn't grad night or Halloween or New Years Eve), I would be calling the police to report it.
> 
> Called the Hilton operator one night, she patched me through to the resort manager on duty, who had his phone on voice mail.  Gosh, my complaint never got a return phone call even.
> 
> SO GLAD I'm headed to the Marriott in Maui in two days. Before this trip, I was lamenting the fact I can't come back in four years due to RCI's 1 in 4 rule. Not sure at this point I would even want to come back in four years.



We stayed at Lagoon Tower last May, which is the "slow season".  I don't recall music keeping me awake, but HHV is definitely not a peaceful relaxing resort... it is more of party / action resort..   We started at HHV, then went over to the Big Island for a week.  Really glad we did it that order, that gave me a week to unwind...


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 11, 2015)

I like the hustle and bustle of Waikiki and knew to expect that. But with all the windows and doors closed and being 20 plus floors up, I didn't expect to hear loud music late at night. One night I could even hear different music from different locations   But the sunsets and the view is hard to beat. 

But Hilton should either do something about the level of amplification they do for the music( one night I could hear a crowd cheering and no way would that be possible without amplification) and/or get better soundproofed doors and windows during this remodel that they've started on the 10th and 11th floors. 

And PS to Hilton, if a guest calls with a complaint, at least return their phone call to acknowledge their concern.

And just as a contrast, I was up on the sixth floor, corner 3 BR oceanfront room at the marriott Lahaina Villas last year.  I could hear the music from the Kaanapali Grille, and wishing it was a little louder so I could hear better, while I was sitting out on the lanai with my evening libation.  But no sound when the doors were closed. So the Marriott knows what an acceptable level of amplification is, I guess.  And knows how to soundproof doors and windows.


----------



## GregT (Dec 11, 2015)

melissy123 said:


> And just as a contrast, I was up on the sixth floor, corner 3 BR oceanfront room at the marriott Lahaina Villas last year.



Woo Hoo!  That's 6206 -- I love that unit, it's our Week 25 fixed week....

And I know just what you mean about the music (and the evening libation)...

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 11, 2015)

melissy123 said:


> At the Lagoon tower now, on an RCI exchange. High floor (almost penthouse level) facing Diamond Head. Fantastic view. But still awake now, and giving up on sleep until the music shuts off. Hopefully by 11 pm?  It's been like this every night. Some kind of music from a disco drifting up 20 plus stories. *Does no-one talk about the elephant in the room, the incredible level of loud music every single freaking night.* If I were at home and this was someone in the neighborhood having this incredibly large noisy party late at night (and if it wasn't grad night or Halloween or New Years Eve), I would be calling the police to report it.
> 
> Called the Hilton operator one night, she patched me through to the resort manager on duty, who had his phone on voice mail.  Gosh, my complaint never got a return phone call even.
> 
> SO GLAD I'm headed to the Marriott in Maui in two days. Before this trip, I was lamenting the fact I can't come back in four years due to RCI's 1 in 4 rule. Not sure at this point I would even want to come back in four years.



The Grand Waikikian tower and Kalia towers were newly built and offer better sound proofing. Lagoon Tower is an old converted apartment building therefore it doesn't have the latest and greatest. But honestly if you want peace and quiet Waikiki is not place to stay.

A little research beforehand on TUG would have warned you about this 
See this old thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203122


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 11, 2015)

I expected the daytime noise and music from the luau.  No complaints about that. The luau is over on the dot at 7:30 pm. I'm talking about loud music 20 plus floors up, past 10 pm. Every night.


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 13, 2015)

GregT said:


> Frank,
> 
> What view do you have?  If you are OV or OF, I think you will always have decent residual value.  The IV units, I think you may be right, unfortunately....
> 
> ...



Hi Greg
We have the OV (8400 pts) room.
It seems that I already have a $500 offer...  :hysterical:

Residual values aside, you mentioned the by far most important reason why we bought: all those unforgettable memories in Oahu.
So far we have stayed twice at the LT and we considered those vacations among "the best ever".
Stayed at Kings Land this July and it was nice- but we missed the short drives on Oahu and HHV in general.

Will be there right after Christmas!
Can't wait to go back to HHV next July with the kids! Again.


How much is this worth to us if we have only 10 more of those vacations? 
For us: $21k to be exact!

Aloha
Frank


----------



## GregT (Dec 13, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> Hi Greg
> How much is this worth to us if we have only 10 more of those vacations?
> For us: $21k to be exact!



Frank, enjoy your time --- i am a huge fan of both HHV and also the Waikoloa properties, especially Kings Land.  The memories are great and I look forward to more -- it is truly priceless to us.

Please let us know how the Kings Land trip goes!

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 14, 2015)

GregT said:


> Please let us know how the Kings Land trip goes!



Hello Greg
For us, Oahu is the clear winner over Hawaii. But that is a very personal choice and preference!
Here is my trip report for KL this last July:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=229680&highlight=vacationbear

That property is super clean, the rooms (we stayed in our phase 1 2bd) extremely nice!

We can't wait to book Maui when that property goes online!!! AND- apparently there is a Costco on the island!!!! 

Cheers
Frank


----------

